# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Glijmiddel slecht voor sperma - Artikel

## Leontien

*Paren die zwanger willen worden kunnen beter geen glijmiddel bij de daad gebruiken.*

Recent Amerikaans onderzoek wijst uit dat sommige glijmiddelen schadelijk kunnen zijn voor het sperma. Vooral voor stellen die glijmiddel gebruiken omdat de vrouw last heeft van vaginale droogte tijdens vruchtbaarheidsbehandelingen met hormonen, werkt dit dus averechts. 

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...1145/sc=426803

----------


## beertjes

In dit geval kan je beter een 100% natuurlijk middel gebruiken zoals de loversolie of fire of love van Purity Herbs. 
Te koop op www.purityherbs.org

----------

